# Shinsei Kenpo - New Style for ME!



## Yondanchris

Hello all, 

 I have begun a new journey and have started learning both 
Shinsei Kenpo and American Kenpo (Insane - I know!) 
Shinsei Kenpo is a style created by Professor Phil Lewis of 
Shepherd Warrior Ministries, it is a elclectic style of Kenpo/kempo,
Arnis, Tang Soo Do, and JuJitsu based upon Biblical Principles. 
Check it out at www.shepherdwarriors.us

I just started the style this week and decided to record myself performing the 
first two forms! I know I messed up a couple of times....but that's the fun of it! 

Enjoy

 I have recorded  myself doing 2 Kata's: Bursting the Bonds and Pressing Towards the Mark:

Bursting to the  Bonds:





    (Early Error -- Already Know) 





    (Taking it slow and easy) 


Pressing Towards the  Mark:






Chris


----------



## Yondanchris

never seen so many negative feedback results on my videos....I didnt think they where that bad!!


----------



## Touch Of Death

Sandanchris said:


> never seen so many negative feedback results on my videos....I didnt think they where that bad!!


Thank you for posting them. I have a few issues with that back foot, mostly the left. I would point it more toward the target; and, other than needing bending your knees a bit more, I think you did fine.
Sean


----------



## Yondanchris

Touch Of Death said:


> Thank you for posting them. I have a few issues with that back foot, mostly the left. I would point it more toward the target; and, other than needing bending your knees a bit more, I think you did fine.
> Sean



Thanks TOD! Still working out a few kinks with the forms, I will definately make those adjustments, both forms where recorded with only learning them a day before! 

Chris


----------



## Touch Of Death

Sandanchris said:


> Thanks TOD! Still working out a few kinks with the forms, I will definately make those adjustments, both forms where recorded with only learning them a day before!
> 
> Chris


I think a good rule of thumb is to have your back foot at the most be a 45 degree angle to your opponent, and that left foot was pushing 90 degrees at one point. I think its awesome that you posted the vids; I lack the equipment. And I don't know if I could handle all the fame.:ultracool
Sean


----------



## Yondanchris

Touch Of Death said:


> I think a good rule of thumb is to have your back foot at the most be a 45 degree angle to your opponent, and that left foot was pushing 90 degrees at one point. I think its awesome that you posted the vids; I lack the equipment. And I don't know if I could handle all the fame.:ultracool
> Sean



its certainly not the fame im after, im actually becoming infamous rather than fame...
Thanks again for the tips I will have new vids on wed or thurs!


----------



## dancingalone

Does Shinsei Kenpo have self defense techniques like EPAK or Tracy Kenpo?


----------



## Yondanchris

dancingalone said:


> Does Shinsei Kenpo have self defense techniques like EPAK or Tracy Kenpo?



Yes, Shinsei Kenpo has approx 8 per belt level...thats just an estimate based upon what I have been exposed to within the system. Many of them are actually borrowed from American and Shaolin Kenpo. For more info please check out the website and contact Prof Lewis who is happy to answer any questions you might have!

http://www.shepherdwarriors.us

pr.phil@yahoo.com 

If you have any questions feel free to ask! 

Chris


----------

